# [APP] CherryNotes - Notes with Dropbox Sync



## nathanpc (Mar 7, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Android Version:: 4.0.2 (ICS)

Source:: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.nathanpc.cherrynotes
CherryNotes
















> The text editor for everyone that lives in the cloud but wants control over local and cloud text files.
> 
> The text editor of your dreams is here. With CherryNotes you can easily manage your notes and select which ones will get synced to the cloud and which ones should stay local. With one click you back up notes to the cloud and with another click bring any note from the cloud back to your device, and all the notes that are on both locations get synced effortlessly.
> 
> As a multitasker I always wanted a text editor that let me keep notes on the device but at the same time sync some of them with a cloud storage solution. After a year looking for the perfect app I couldn't find it, so I decided to build my own, that's how CherryNotes was invented.


​


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

love the design, and I'd buy it in a heartbeat if I could choose to use Google Drive instead of Dropbox!


----------

